#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-02-10
<britta_> hej
<eitreach> hej! :) 
<eitreach> så kom der en. nice. 
<britta_> kan da også se et par botter :)
<britta_> hvem har vi ellers fået tilsagn fra?
<eitreach> beklager forsinkelsen. 
<eitreach> vi har faktisk ikke fået fra nogen, tror jeg. 
<eitreach> udover dem som skrev sig på i mailen.. 
<eitreach> men vi er da os - det er en start. 
<britta_> en udmærket start. :) Jeg har siddet og tænkt lidt, og googlet lidt.
<britta_> budget? hvem vi gerne vil henvende os til? Sted/tid?
<britta_> Ved du om vi har noget at gøre godt med i kr. og øre til en start?
<eitreach> Well, 
<eitreach> vi snakkede jo regnskab så sent som den anden dag.. 
<eitreach> men jeg ved det faktisk ikke. derfor må vi nok bestræbe os på at gøre det billigt. 
<britta_> finder lige referatet, hvis det står der
<britta_> det gør der ikke...
<eitreach> jeg så det nemlig heller ikke, hehe. 
<britta_> :D
<eitreach> men altså.. vi plejer at bruge mellem et og to tusinde, gør vi ikke?
<eitreach> hvis vi kan holde os indenfor det, såeh.. 
<britta_> ja, største udgift bliver nok lokaler. Jeg hartænkt over Nordkraft. Det er mest et kunststed, er det ikke?
<eitreach> Nordkraft er Aalborgs kultur-flagskib. Et meget dyrt flagskib, som de har betalt i dyre somme for at kunne ombygge, i sådan en grad at de ikke har råd til at have ansatte, hæhæ. 
<britta_> men allerførst, havde du en bestemt målgruppe i tankerne?
<eitreach> Det er det gamle kraftværk, som nu har fået en række kultur-instanser. Der er Tines biograf, Biffen, som jeg har snakket med omkring leje af en sal, som faktisk er billigt. 
<eitreach> resten er dog dyrt, siger hun. 
<eitreach> Jeg havde tænkt mig at lave en ny Aalborg.. 
<britta_> ny Aalborg?
<eitreach> altså.. en som sidste gang vi var her, hvor vi var sådan halvt ude at tage fat i folk, og halvt fejrede os selv. 
<britta_> ah, der var jeg ikke med. Jeg var med i Aarhus sidst, og fandt det ekstremt grænseoverskridende at hive fat i folk :o/
<britta_> Men vi blev da nogle erfaringer rigere. 
<eitreach> var det i Bruuns?
<britta_> Nej, de ville ikke have os.
<eitreach> ah. jeg var med dengang i Bruuns, men ikke den nye gang. 
<britta_> Det var i Center Nord, eller hvad det hedder, Vi 'passede ikke ind i Bruuns koncept' 
<eitreach> ah. Bruuns koncept går også ud på at have en Sunset som ikke putter nogle chillier i deres sandwiches, selvom man beder om det. Det kan jeg ikke være accepterende over for. 
<britta_> Jeg har også kigget på Huset, men de har lukket om lørdagen, så no go... Går ud fra at en lørdag er bedst, men...?
<britta_> Grin
<eitreach> Jeg vil spørge Tines far om hvad man også kan af lokaler, heroppe. 
<eitreach> han er lidt på den måde at når han er til wellness-teater på Transformater, bliver han skældt ud ved fornavn. 
<eitreach> han kender til lidt af hvert. :p 
<britta_> :) lyder som en god kontakt. Jeg klistrer lige mine strøtanker vedr. steder ind her... Hvem henvender vi os til? Sted, bibliotek? Storcenter? Friis? Huset (gratis)lukket om lørdagen http://huset.dk/moedelokaler/? Nordkraft, og hvad foregår der ellers om lørdagen?
<eitreach> Ah!
<eitreach> reminds me. 
<eitreach> tine snakkede om biblioteket. 
<eitreach> de har en rigtig god plads til begivenheder. 
<eitreach> der er også en forfriskningsautomat lige ved siden af, så det er god location. 
<eitreach> jeg tænkte seriøst på biblioteket. 
<britta_> kunne være en rigtig god idé, og der kommer folk der interesserer sig for andet en THansen
<eitreach> og så tænkte jeg på Biffen. Vi kan få en hel sal i en time for 800, med lærred og projektor og hele skidtet. 
<britta_> hvilken bif?
<eitreach> biografen i Nordkraft. 
<eitreach> den hedder Biffen. :p 
<britta_> ah :) Nordkraft er noget nymodens noget. Flyttede derfra dengang elværket var elværk
<britta_> ok, men er biogfraf er velegnet til foredrag o lign. Du havde tanker i den retning?
<eitreach> Ja, helt bestemt. 
<eitreach> Det er en sal for omkring 60 mennesker vi snakker om.Den er ikke så stor, den er hyggelig, og der har været mange slags ting i den.. 
<britta_> Jeg er på en måde enig, men vi skal have halet folk ind i den sal.
<eitreach> Det skal vi. 
<eitreach> derfor!
<eitreach> tænkte jeg at vi kunne lave en ny aalborg. Hvor vi hovedsageligt henvendte os til folk i communitiet. Ikke bare vores, emn også de forskellige LUGs. 
<eitreach> og lignende. 
<britta_> Hvilke folk? Hvilket segment?
<britta_> ok, og ikke 'udefrakommende'?
<eitreach> Også dem, men i mindre grad. 
<eitreach> hvis vi er mange, har vi større chance for at hive udefrakommende ind, tror jeg. 
<britta_> ok :) jeg er helt på at Fru Pedersen og omegn skal 'omvendes'. De andre kender jo ubuntu.
<eitreach> Jeg savner lidt den tid hvor vores Lives handlede om foredrag.. 
<eitreach> om ting indenfor Ubuntu og relevante open source ting i det hele taget. 
<britta_> Mit første live foregik på Frederiksberg i et auditorium. Jeg var ny. Havde aldrig mødt nogen af Jer. Jeg tog derud og følte mig fuldstændig til overs :o/
<eitreach> Bliver Unity ikke standard i den nye udgave?
<britta_> jo, er ikke vild med tanken
<eitreach> Det er heller ikke fedt.. 
<eitreach> altså.. det med at føle sig tilovers. 
<eitreach> men synes du ikke vi er blevet bedre, siden da?
<britta_> nej, og jeg er bange for at vi skræmmer livet af 'udefrakommende' på samme måde som jeg følte mig skræmt
<britta_> Tror jeg er blevet bedre ;o) Nu ved jeg med sikkerhed I er mennesker.
<britta_> Jeg savnede at nogen sagde hej, og hvem er du så? el. lign.
<eitreach> de fleste af os. jeg venter på mit certifikat. 
<britta_> :D
<eitreach> Det forstår jeg også godt. Derfor tæntke jeg.. 
<eitreach> at jeg kender ikke Unity. men jeg glæder mig på en måde - men vi kunne bruge dét.. Unity, til at lave en begivenhed. 
<eitreach> vi kunne være fucking hippier i otte timer.
<eitreach> sådan groft sagt. Gøre noget ud af at være folkelige. 
<eitreach> eller, det er du, men os andre, you know. pudse vores certifikater. 
<eitreach> forny dem, hvis nødvendig.t 
<britta_> åh, skal jeg også være hippi den dag? :0
<eitreach> Ja. Der bliver udleveret blomster til håret ved indgangen. Mandatory. 
<britta_> Blomster koster ;o) budget
<eitreach> dem hugger vi. 
<eitreach> men. kunne det ikke være noget? jeg er sådan blevet lidt hooked på gak heroppe.. 
<britta_> hmmm, ok. Fortæl mig mere om hvad du mener med 'ny Aalborg'... Fyr løs
<eitreach> Der er en helt lille kultbase i Aalborg som kredser om Transformater som er til gak. 
<eitreach> Som jeg forestiller mig det.. hvis jeg må komme med en plan. 
<britta_> jeg lytter
<eitreach> Så møder vi i Aalborg så vi kan indtage biblioteket nogle timer. Fra.. 10 til 13, måske. 
<eitreach> Dernede kan vi dele ud af ting og sager, og holde små-foredrag, måske, sådan lidt for os selv, men vi skal se begejstrede ud! for så kan det være folk vil flokkes. 
<eitreach> og vide mere, og så kan vi fortælle dem at vi holder det helt store foredrag nede i Nordkraft kl. 13.30. 
<eitreach> Og Nordkraft er en spytklat fra biblioteket. 
<eitreach> Bagefter kan vi måske holde en form for.. "Hej, og hvem er du?"-reception, hvis vi kan låne Biffens øverste etage, der har de noget plads og nogle borde. 
<britta_> dvs, vi går ikke efter at få shanghajet så mange 'kunder' som muligt?
<eitreach> britta_, vi skal shanghaje. Så meget vi kan. Vi skal bare ikke stå helt som i center nord og bruuns og gøre det. 
<eitreach> det skal være mere.. lokkende. 
<eitreach> Vi kan koncentrere det lidt på de her.. fem-seks timer, og så tænker jeg at vi kan afslutte med manér et eller andet sted ude i Aalborg med noget mad, og et af de dér steder der serveres øl. 
<eitreach> dem er der mange af. også i nærheden af både biblioteket og nordkraft. 
<britta_> ja, og hvordan vil du lokke, udover at se begejstret ud? Vi skal vel have noget at vise frem, f.eks?
<eitreach> Helt sikkert. Vi skal også være udadvendte, som i at stå og kan tage imod folk hvis de er nysgerrige. 
<eitreach> Men fordi at det trods alt er et  bibliotek, og ikke et storcenter, vil stemningen også være mere afslappet. 
<eitreach> så vi behøver ikke så store armbevægelser, tror jeg. 
<eitreach> brb, flere nachos. 
<britta_> bestemt, men vi skal have noget madding. Du er jo god til eyecandy, er du ikke?
<eitreach> britta_, jeg kan få en knap til at se skinnende ud i inkscape. Og lidt mere, men.. jo, vel. Eyecandy er et must.. 
<eitreach> gerne noget som ligger sig lidt op af de nye Ubuntu-farver, som er aubergine og hippe og hvad ved jeg. 
<eitreach> der er heller ikke så langt til den nærmeste Humac, så folk kan godt lide eyecandy i Aalborg. 
<eitreach> sådan. 
<britta_> ok, jeg har også tænkt lidt på det... Tænkte på om vi kunne sætte et par computere op ed lækre effekter. Macbuntu måske også, hvad ved jeg?
<eitreach> Helt bestemt!
<eitreach> det har vi soundpartner til. :) han er altid gavmild med sine maskiner. 
<britta_> tænkte på om vi kunne tilbyde folk at ominstallere deres gamle afdankede bærbare for dem
<britta_> jo, men er han med?
<eitreach> det ved jeg ikke. vi kan finde ud af det. 
<eitreach> Ellers, så har vi f.eks. soren, som også bor heroppe.. 
<eitreach> der er mange muligheder. 
<eitreach> Og jo, helt sikkert. Det ville være en rigtig god idé. 
<eitreach> og det ville være den helt rette atmosfære. 
<eitreach> Du kender godt biblioteket, ikke?
<britta_> Betyder at vi skal kende bare lidt til unity :o/
<britta_> Jeg var der da jeg boede der for ca 30 år siden. Husker det ikke så nøje mere, men ved hvor det ligger. Meget centralt.
<eitreach> Jaeh, men ved du hvad.. der er så mange på forum som både alpha- og beta-taster alting langt ind i helvede, så det tror jeg ikek bliver et problem. 
<eitreach> Det ligger lige i gågaden til den ene side, og ved siden af og under Friis til den anden. 
<eitreach> Der er mulighed for billig og god frokost i f.eks. Kafé Fair lige ved siden af. 
<britta_> Er det muligt at sætte en slags stand op? 
<eitreach> men også at det er et rigtigt flot æstisk rum. 
<eitreach> rigtig meget lys, lyse farver, meget højt til loftet, glas.. 
<britta_> Foregår der ind imellem lignende arrangementer i biblioteket, så vi kan have en formodning om at det kan lade sig gøre?
<eitreach> Ja, helt sikkert. Jeg tror dog ikke så meget det skal være stand, sådan i Bruuns-regi,som det skal være et lille headquarters. 
<eitreach> Ja. Der er både foredrag og små-koncerter i biblioteket tit. 
<britta_> men vi skal jo have noget mulighed for at fremvise nogle forskellige maskiner, eller hur?
<eitreach> Vi skal selvfølgeligt have arrangeret det med dem og få lov, men.. det er helt klart en mulighed. 
<eitreach> Yeah. Det jeg mente med headquarters var også, at vi kunne have et lille arrangement af stole, borde, måske en sofa eller to, og så nogle maskiner. 
<eitreach> så det ikke så meget var en stand, men en lille Ubuntu-oase. 
<britta_> ah, ok. Fint nok :)
<eitreach> Jeg prøver lige at finde et billede af enteriør't. 
<britta_> tænkte på om vi skulle producere sådan nogle supermarkedsflyers med riv af sedler. Sted og tid.
<eitreach> Hvad er det for nogle?
<eitreach> Men jo, hvis det jeg har i hovedet er det samme, så er det en god idé, 
<britta_> dem folk typisk hænger på supermarkedernes opslagstavler. De kunne hænges op i supermarkeder og på uddannelsessteder.
<britta_> ha ha
<eitreach> joeh, det lyder som en god idé. 
<britta_> på hoveddelen af den står det vigtigste om ubuntu, at vi tilbyder at installere på deres gamle medbragte o.s.v. På riv af sedlerne står der vores forumadresse, sted og tid
<eitreach> ohh.. som kan rives af. 
<eitreach> smart!
<britta_> ja
<eitreach> jeg lærer noget nyt hele tiden. 
<britta_> sikkert første og sidste gang jeg lærer dig noget ;o)
<eitreach> det skal du ikke være sikker på. 
<eitreach> Det eneste jeg ved noget om er musik og compiz. 
<britta_> men altså, vi bliver nødt til at få flere af vores egne med til at arrangere... 
<eitreach> Ja, helt sikkert. 
<britta_> Jeg har leget lidt med compiz med svingende succes :) opsatte et par maskiner for en veninde. Hun fik hele paleten af overraskende effekter :D
<eitreach> men hvis vi nu skriver noget ned som er fedt og sender det ud som referat, så tror jeg at folk gerne vil være med.. at de vil være lidt mere aktive. 
<eitreach> Det kan godt blive lidt for meget. :P Jeg har faktisk slet ikke brugt Ubuntu i nogle måneder nu, da jeg er begyndt at producere musik. Jeg savner compiz. 
<eitreach> Jeg håber stadig jeg må være med! 
<britta_> du bliver nødt til at poste på forum. Jeg kan ikke længere logge ind :o(
<eitreach> huh? hvorfor ikke?
<eitreach> har jeg bannet dig ved et uheld? :p 
<britta_> der er gået et eller andet snot i det, ved ikke hvad, og Anders har vist ikke så meget tid til at kigge på det, men det er P irriterende at jeg ikke kan deltage.
<britta_> Jeg er vist den eneste der har problemet. Jeg kan sende dig screenshots.
<eitreach> altså, det her der bliver uden om forum. det bliver via mailinglisten. 
<eitreach> det må du gerne. jeg er ikke så god som anders til det tekniske, men jeg vil gerne se. 
<britta_> hvorfor uden om forum?
<britta_> ok, hang on
<eitreach> I hvert fald indtil vi får mere styr på det. Jeg synes det virker bedre at tage det via mailinglisten. 
<eitreach> der er også folk på mailinglisten som er dygtige som ikke er på forum. 
<britta_> argh, er ikke god til mailinglister, det bliver altid noget rod. Nå, så ved du det :o) Jeg har sendt dig to mails.
<eitreach> bruger du gmail?
<britta_> ja
<britta_> thunderbird
<eitreach> hvis du svarer på mailinglisten via web-interfacet, er det nemt nok. 
<eitreach> der kan du bare bruge "svar alle", og så svare på en post osm er skrevet til listen. 
<britta_> plejer bare at bruge thunderbird, men hvordan gør web-interfacet det nemmere?
<eitreach> jeg har næsten aldrig brugt thunderbird. Jeg synes bare gmails interface er fantastisk. 
<britta_> i thunderbird kan jeg 'reply to list'
<eitreach> det er vist bare mig der er lidt dårlig til thunderbird, heh. 
<britta_> :) mere jeg kan 'undervise' dig i? 
<eitreach> Hvis jeg kommer på noget, skal jeg nok sige til. :p
<britta_> :P jeg er rimeligt god til at manipulere i Gimp efterhånden.
<eitreach> ja, jeg så faktisk godt at anders nævnte det på vores red-forum. 
<eitreach> Fedt. :) 
<britta_> noget om om det kan løses? Vil så gerne beholde mit gamle log in...
<eitreach> Jeg ved det ikke. Hvis det kan løses, løser anders det. 
<eitreach> han er både god og effektiv. 
<britta_> det er også mit indtryk
<britta_> og sympatisk :) har mødt ham et par gange
<eitreach> Han er faktisk ualmindeligt hårdtarbejdende. det er imponerende. 
<eitreach> jeg tror ikke jeg har haft fornøjelsen endnu. 
<britta_> kan være du får det i Aalborg
<eitreach> det kunne være fedt. 
<eitreach> jeg vil så gerne have det herop. så kan jeg vise aalborg frem på en fed måde.. 
<britta_> Mine gamle forældre bor lidt nord for Vodskov.
<britta_> Jeg besøger dem ca en gang om måneden.
<eitreach> Jeg ved ikke hvor det er. :p 
<eitreach> pinligt. 
<britta_> Er du indfødt?
<britta_> Det er ca 12 km nord for Aalborg
<britta_> ikke langt fra Hjallerup
<eitreach> Nah. Jeg er kun lige flyttet herop. 
<britta_> og allerede forelsket i Aalborg? :)
<eitreach> Jeg har boet i en lille by i midtjylland det meste af mit liv.. jeg ved hvor skjern ligger!
<eitreach> Ja. Meget. 
<eitreach> Der er sindssygt meget fedt heroppe. 
<britta_> ok :) Da jeg flyttede derfra syntes jeg det var småkedeligt
<eitreach> da jeg tog Tine med ud at spise i lørdags, endte vi med at stå på taget af hotel hvide hus og kigge ud over aalborg. 
<britta_> har du nogensinde kørt over limfjordsbroen til Nørresundby?
<eitreach> Jeg synes hele tiden her sker noget. Hvis der ikke sker noget på studenterhuset, er der platform 4, og så er der transformator, museerne.. og teateret. 
<eitreach> britta_, jeg har gået over den nogle gange. 
<eitreach> selvom man ikke går i gaden, er der faktisk rigtig meget at lave alligevel. 
<britta_> På venstre hånd med front mod fjorden ligger der en stor ældre hvid ejjendom. Husker du den?
<britta_> Et gammelt hotel.
<eitreach> Jeg kan huske den hvis jeg ser den. 
<eitreach> jeg har kigget over fjorden mange gange. 
<britta_> nå, nu er der mørkt. Så kan du ikke se den påå webcam.
<britta_> Min bedstefar ejede bygningen før han solgte den til min far. Hele min barn- og ungdom tilbragte jeg der.
<britta_> min søster bor der stadig. 
<eitreach> Det lyder ikke som det værste sted. 
<britta_> Det hus, de omgivelser er bare så stor en del af mig... 
<eitreach> ved du hvor Vesterå ligger?
<britta_> Det var det heller ikke, i virkeligheden.
<eitreach> eller stygge krumpen.. eller rock nielsen. 
<britta_> Stygge Krumpen siger mig et eller andet
<britta_> gammelt værtshus?
<eitreach> det er i hvert fald en bar/restaurant nu. den ligger lige når man kommer ind på gågaden og går imod gravensgade. 
<britta_> GÃ¥gaden = Bispensgade?
<eitreach> yeah.
<eitreach> gågaden man kommer ind på ved nytorv. 
<britta_> er det dit stamsted?
<eitreach> Jeg bor lige før man går ind på gågaden. 
<eitreach> på vejen hvor gågaden også er. 
<britta_> ok. Meget centralt. Lige ved Nytorv?
<britta_> Vesterå... Jeg husker Østerå
<eitreach> narh, lige fem minutter hvis man går fra nytorv mod vesterbro. 
<britta_> lejlighed? Det må være i en ældre ejendom?
<eitreach> Det ved jeg faktisk ikke.. Men en lejlighed, jo. 
<britta_> er du blevet prof musikproducer?
<eitreach> jeg kan stå og se ud af vinduet og over på Budolfi, og over mod jomfru ane gade. den ligger.. tredive meter fra hvor jeg bor. 
<eitreach> britta_, jeg arbejder på at nå til den professionelle del. :) 
<britta_> Budolfi er smuk
<eitreach> Ja. Vi var til gudstjeneste derinde juleaften. 
<britta_> og bliver nødt til at ofre dig på MS alter? ;)
<eitreach> britta_, kun indtil jeg enten blvier god nok til at bruge Renoise, eller jeg får mig en maskine mere. :p 
<britta_> vores samtale bliver logget ;)
<eitreach> I know. :P 
<britta_> :P
<britta_> ok, der er et tv program jeg SKAL se om 20 min... 
<eitreach> Alright. 
<britta_> Sindsygt spændende... 6. del af en programserie. I aften om nærdødsoplevelser.
<eitreach> Men, skal jeg ikke bare skrive et referat ud fra det vi har snakket om, så?
<eitreach> Det lyder også spændende. :) 
<britta_> Det vil være super. Vi må opfordre folk til at melde sig. Fortæl dem at vi er enormt spændende at arbejde sammen med. En virkelig udfordring ;)
<eitreach> Jeg bruger alle de fede buzzwords. Og opfinder nogle nye!
<britta_> og at Aalborg skal besøges.
<eitreach> Ja. 
<britta_> :) vi snakkes ved.
<eitreach> Yeah. Tak for at du var her!
<britta_> i lige måde
<britta_> nat nat 
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-02-09
<petergk> hello
<petergk> heyhey
<petergk> oh
<petergk> this is logged to external web page
<petergk> unacceptable
